# Mi chiedevo



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Mi chiedevo cosa renda un artista "piu' speciale di altri" il numero di dischi venduti,  l' attenzione dei media o cosa... ovvio a parita' di validita' artistica (contorto ma concedetemelo).

Ma cosi'' mi e'venuto da pensare vista l' atenzione rivolta alla morte di Michael Jackson,  come avvenne anche  per Freddy Mercury... niente da dire a rispetto del loro operato,  pero' noto che magari la morte di personaggi meno chiaccherati, meno ecclatanti a livello di gossip ma altrettanto validi come artisti passi quasi inosservata.

Ne prendo uno non a caso Joe Strummer la cui morte nel 2002 non fece tanto clamore, eppure artisticamente ma anche socialmente non e'stato da meno... ho detto non a caso perche'e'il mio mito.

In due parole, secondo voi quanto influiscono i media nella creazione del MITO?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

l'essere speciali, veramente grandi artisticamente, la creatività e la fantasia, l'innovazione.
La personalità gioca un ruolo essenziale.
Sia mercury che michael sapevano trasmettere qualcosa che si "palpava".
La morte da giovani (mercury ancora di più) colpisce maggirmente


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi chiedevo cosa renda un artista "piu' speciale di altri" il numero di dischi venduti, l' attenzione dei media o cosa... ovvio a parita' di validita' artistica (contorto ma concedetemelo).
> 
> Ma cosi'' mi e'venuto da pensare vista l' atenzione rivolta alla morte di Michael Jackson, come avvenne anche per Freddy Mercury... niente da dire a rispetto del loro operato, pero' noto che magari la morte di personaggi meno chiaccherati, meno ecclatanti a livello di gossip ma altrettanto validi come artisti passi quasi inosservata.
> 
> ...


 sono fondamentali


----------



## Old Iris2 (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi chiedevo cosa renda un artista "piu' speciale di altri" il numero di dischi venduti, l' attenzione dei media o cosa... ovvio a parita' di validita' artistica (contorto ma concedetemelo).
> 
> Ma cosi'' mi e'venuto da pensare vista l' atenzione rivolta alla morte di Michael Jackson, come avvenne anche per Freddy Mercury... niente da dire a rispetto del loro operato, pero' noto che magari la morte di personaggi meno chiaccherati, meno ecclatanti a livello di gossip ma altrettanto validi come artisti passi quasi inosservata.
> 
> ...


Il 98 per cento. Credo.
Mozart (chiaramente è un paragone da prendere con le pinze) fu sepolto in una fossa comune, dopo una morte oscura.
Molti artisti  in epoca moderna e contemporanea sono morti (e vissuti) senza clamore.
Anzi direi che spesso la profondità della traccia che lasciano è inversamente proporzionale al loro successo in vita.
 Non sempre certo.
Poi bisogna distinguere tra quegli artisti che sono un mito per gli stadi, e quelli che lo sono per meriti silenziosi


----------



## brugola (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi chiedevo cosa renda un artista "piu' speciale di altri" il numero di dischi venduti, l' attenzione dei media o cosa... ovvio a parita' di validita' artistica (contorto ma concedetemelo).
> 
> Ma cosi'' mi e'venuto da pensare vista l' atenzione rivolta alla morte di Michael Jackson, come avvenne anche per Freddy Mercury... niente da dire a rispetto del loro operato, pero' noto che magari la morte di personaggi meno chiaccherati, meno ecclatanti a livello di gossip ma altrettanto validi come artisti passi quasi inosservata.
> 
> ...


fanno praticamente il 98%.
io joe strummer non so manco chi sia


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

non avevo capito la domanda


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In due parole, secondo voi quanto influiscono i media nella creazione del MITO?


purtroppo tanto, troppo, sono quasi fondamentali e indispensabili; lo dimostra il fatto che diventano famosi (quasi miti) dei personaggi che artisticamente valgono poco o niente (amici, grandi fratelli vari, paris hilton, ecc.).


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi chiedevo cosa renda un artista "piu' speciale di altri" il numero di dischi venduti,  l' attenzione dei media o cosa... ovvio a parita' di validita' artistica (contorto ma concedetemelo).
> 
> Ma cosi'' mi e'venuto da pensare vista l' atenzione rivolta alla morte di Michael Jackson,  come avvenne anche  per Freddy Mercury... niente da dire a rispetto del loro operato,  pero' noto che magari la morte di personaggi meno chiaccherati, meno ecclatanti a livello di gossip ma altrettanto validi come artisti passi quasi inosservata.
> 
> ...


Sono i media a creare il mito , e prediligono chi dà loro di che parlare per la propria vita privata .
Di Joe Strummer , così come di J . Ramone e di tanti altri si parlò poco e in ambienti di nicchia . In vita avevano avuto riflettori diversi puntati su di sè , idem alla loro morte .


----------



## brugola (10 Luglio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> purtroppo tanto, troppo, sono quasi fondamentali e indispensabili; lo dimostra il fatto che diventano famosi (quasi miti) dei personaggi che artisticamente valgono poco o niente (*amici, grandi fratelli vari, paris hilton*, ecc.).


bhè dai, miti mi pare troppo.
che gli facciano incidere un disco ok, ma qua stiamo parlando di miti veri, di olimpo


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè dai, miti mi pare troppo.
> che gli facciano incidere un disco ok, ma qua stiamo parlando di miti veri, di olimpo


beh, magari sono miti in negativo...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

incidono e moltissimo ma se non hai vero talento non duri


----------



## brugola (10 Luglio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> beh, magari sono miti in negativo...


ma dai, mito la paris hilton? personaggio forse, ma mito non mi pare proprio
è che i media possono parlare di uno che non vale un cazzo, tipo che so, costantino, e quindi la gente lo conosce, ma da qui a mito ce ne passa eh?


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2009)

i media portano la popolarità , poi è chiaro che il mondo decide e nel tempo decreta chi è veramente il talento in grado di sostenere un gradimento elevatissimo.
e dipende poi dal tipo di arte e dal linguaggio usato per esprimerla ...in certi casi è più semplice e immediato ed è chiaro che arriverà a più persone.
sia chiaro che quello che chiamo "semplicità" in realtà è frutto di grande genio


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dai, mito la paris hilton? personaggio forse, ma mito non mi pare proprio
> è che i media possono parlare di uno che non vale un cazzo, tipo che so, costantino, e quindi la gente lo conosce, ma da qui a mito ce ne passa eh?


si, infatti il mio discorso era più sul 'famoso' e sul rapporto che i media hanno con tali persone, cmq fondamentali a trasformare un personaggio in mito.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Iris2 ha detto:


> Il 98 per cento. Credo.
> Mozart (chiaramente è un paragone da prendere con le pinze) fu sepolto in una fossa comune, dopo una morte oscura.
> Molti artisti in epoca moderna e contemporanea sono morti (e vissuti) senza clamore.
> Anzi direi che spesso la profondità della traccia che lasciano è inversamente proporzionale al loro successo in vita.
> ...


Ti quoto.
al 100%


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Sono i media a creare il mito , e prediligono chi dà loro di che parlare per la propria vita privata .
> Di Joe Strummer , così come di J . Ramone e di tanti altri si parlò poco e in ambienti di nicchia . In vita avevano avuto riflettori diversi puntati su di sè , idem alla loro morte .


Vero anche Joe Ramone se lo son cagato poco... ma ho preso Joe Strummer perche' e' sempre stato socialmente e politicamente attivo... fino alla fine raccattava soldi per piantare alberi e faceva campagne varie di informazione sul global warming.

Vredo abbia ragione Minerva,  forse il suo messaggio non era abbastanza chiaro  o recepibile dalla massa.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> fanno praticamente il 98%.
> io joe strummer non so manco chi sia


Ti ho segnalata 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque era il cantante dei Clash


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Vero anche Joe Ramone se lo son cagato poco... ma ho preso Joe Strummer perche' e' sempre stato socialmente e politicamente attivo... fino alla fine raccattava soldi per piantare alberi e faceva campagne varie di informazione sul global warming.
> 
> Vredo abbia ragione Minerva, forse il suo messaggio non era abbastanza chiaro o recepibile dalla massa.


 
Quoto anche io.


----------



## brugola (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti ho segnalata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


colpa di questi racchi dei media


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vero anche Joe Ramone se lo son cagato poco... ma ho preso Joe Strummer perche' e' sempre stato socialmente e politicamente attivo... fino alla fine raccattava soldi per piantare alberi e faceva campagne varie di informazione sul global warming.
> 
> Vredo abbia ragione Minerva, * forse il suo messaggio non era abbastanza chiaro  o recepibile dalla massa*.


Faceva poco scalpore . I media vendono di più se gli argomenti trattati sono ben altri . Prendi Hendrix : da quando è saltato fuori il suo video hard ne hanno riparlato abbastanza ...altrimenti non se lo sarebbero filato di pezza .


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Faceva poco scalpore . I media vendono di più se gli argomenti trattati sono ben altri . Prendi Hendrix : da quando è saltato fuori il suo video hard ne hanno riparlato abbastanza ...altrimenti non se lo sarebbero filato di pezza .


io non me lo sono cacata neanche dopo..


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



sperella ha detto:


> Faceva poco scalpore . I media vendono di più se gli argomenti trattati sono ben altri . Prendi Hendrix : da quando è saltato fuori il suo video hard ne hanno riparlato abbastanza ...altrimenti non se lo sarebbero filato di pezza .


Però su hendrix si sono scritti tomi di libri e saggi seri. a riprova del fatto che dei media "beceri", tutto sommato, potremmo anche fregarcene perchè cmq la grandezza 2passa2 anche per altri canali. penso io.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Asudem ha detto:


> io non me lo sono cacata neanche dopo..


però è stato un grande musicista. anche se non ti garba. O no?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> però è stato un grande musicista. anche se non ti garba. O no?


non lo so. Mai sentito niente di hendrix


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Però su hendrix si sono scritti tomi di libri e saggi seri. a riprova del fatto che dei media "beceri", tutto sommato, potremmo anche fregarcene perchè cmq la grandezza 2passa2 anche per altri canali. penso io.


Infatti hai ragione... non chiedo rivincita nei confronti di altri morti silenziosamente, tanto il mio mito rimane Joe Strummer e bon 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Era solo una considerazione su come si sviluppino certi miti... tra un po' come per Elvis e Jim morrison ci saranno qualche centinaia di fans che ne negheranno la morte 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  di Jackson intendo


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non me lo sono cacata neanche dopo..





Rocknroll ha detto:


> Però su hendrix si sono scritti tomi di libri e saggi seri. a riprova del fatto che dei media "beceri", tutto sommato, potremmo anche fregarcene perchè cmq la grandezza 2passa2 anche per altri canali. penso io.


Di nicchia comunque , ovvero se non lo conosci di certo non ti compri libri su di lui ! Ed Asu ne è la prova :



Asudem ha detto:


> non lo so. Mai sentito niente di hendrix



Ascoltalo


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Hendrix e'un cazzo di trip... ma e'  veramente per i militanti del genere... come Jaco Pastorius... sconosciuto ai piu' ma ha rivoluzionato il basso


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Asudem ha detto:


> non lo so. Mai sentito niente di hendrix


 
se accetti un omaggio dal sottoscritto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf-Mtd2A1DI



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TligIZBw8bs


la prima non è notissima, ma la trovo molto bella.
la seconda è un classico del rock, suonata da chiunque credo.

ma lui era selvaggio, un "voodoo chile" ....

dedicaci qualche secondo d'ascolto: è aggratìs


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> se accetti un omaggio dal sottoscritto
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf-Mtd2A1DI
> 
> ...


Bravo ma non è il mio genere e non mi dà sensazioni particolari


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*.................*



Asudem ha detto:


> Bravo ma non è il mio genere e non mi dà sensazioni particolari


Ok. se non piace non piace.
per sapere. quale è il tuo genere?

Pop? soft rock? Italiani?


----------



## Old Iris2 (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti hai ragione... non chiedo rivincita nei confronti di altri morti silenziosamente, tanto il mio mito rimane Joe Strummer e bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ecco. Questo è certo.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ecco. Questo è certo.




Gia' gira il fantasma


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ok. se non piace non piace.
> per sapere. quale è il tuo genere?
> 
> Pop? soft rock? Italiani?


spazio in tutto.
Adoro la classica
Adoro pop
Italiani (es.dalla, conte, vasco)
queen
jazz e michael mi piaceva da morire


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' gira il fantasma


ma se vi dico che per Jacko pensavo che sarebbe saltato fuori  ad inizio memorial ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












il fantasma è un cameraman !


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma se vi dico che per Jacko pensavo che sarebbe saltato fuori  ad inizio memorial ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niente contro l' ostinazione dei fans


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Niente contro l' ostinazione dei fans


certo che no , ma anche perchè in molti sono dei fuori di testa , basta pensare a quelli che si sono suicidati


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Luglio 2009)

ma se non hai il talento e non sei un essere speciale vale a poco...maria callas se non fosse stata maria callas la ricorderemmo per onassis? e ormai è vero il contrario in questo caso...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Però su hendrix si sono scritti tomi di libri e saggi seri. a riprova del fatto che dei media "beceri", tutto sommato, potremmo anche fregarcene perchè cmq la grandezza 2passa2 anche per altri canali. penso io.


assolutamente sì, anche perché la musica resta!

- La sua band ha un nome molto originale. Ma chi le ha suggerito il nome _Pink Floyd_?
- Gli alieni!  
syd barret


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi chiedevo cosa renda un artista "piu' speciale di altri" il numero di dischi venduti, l' attenzione dei media o cosa... ovvio a parita' di validita' artistica (contorto ma concedetemelo).
> 
> Ma cosi'' mi e'venuto da pensare vista l' atenzione rivolta alla morte di Michael Jackson, come avvenne anche per Freddy Mercury... niente da dire a rispetto del loro operato, pero' noto che magari la morte di personaggi meno chiaccherati, meno ecclatanti a livello di gossip ma altrettanto validi come artisti passi quasi inosservata.
> 
> ...


La possibilità di sfruttarne commercialmente l'immagine?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Penso sempre a come risulti, assurdamente, praticamente dimenticato un attore come Gianmaria Volonté


----------



## Old secretary (12 Luglio 2009)

Potrebbero essere in parte i media, che li portano alla nostra attenzione, ma in parte siamo noi a creare il mito.
Micheal mi ha fatto strano che sia morto, per me era una specie di essere immortale. Mi è dispiaciuto perchè nonostante accuse etc per me era una brava persona, molto generosa e tanto sola. Ma (putroppo per me forse) avevo relegato le sue canzoni alla mia adolescenza e non lo ascoltavo da anni.
Freddy quando è morto ero piccola, ma come scomparsa mi ha toccato di più,forse perchè era malato di aids e quindi il mondo intero ha seguito il suo declino e la sua morte, ahimè.
Una morte che non mi ha toccato ma che ho finto che mi importasse è stata quella di Kurt Cobain. Anche qui per quanto mi dispiaccia per l'uomo,perchè uno che si spara un colpo di fucile qualche problema ce l'ha, non mi frega nulla dell'artista,perchè i Nirvana io in segreto li detestavo. RIpeto,non loro come persone,ma la musica per me era inascoltabile.
Un giorno prima di Jacko è morta Farrah delle Charlie's Angel. 
Per lei si mi è dispiaciuto. Ha lottato contro il cancro e ha perso. E' sempre così triste quando si perde contro la malattia. E la morte di Jacko ha messo in ombra anche lei purtroppo. Tutti si sono concentrati su di lui, i media dico, e lei,nonostante fosse un mito del cinema americano e della televisione, è passata inosservata.
Ecco perchè secondo me i miti ce li fa conoscere la tv,li crea al 50% la tv,ma siamo noi poi a dargli importanza e a farli diventare tali.
Per me la morte di Curt non è stata la caduta di un mito. Jacko si. Pavarotti si. Hendrix no. Morrison si. Janis si. etc etc etc...


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi chiedevo cosa renda un artista "piu' speciale di altri" il numero di dischi venduti, l' attenzione dei media o cosa... ovvio a parita' di validita' artistica (contorto ma concedetemelo).
> 
> Ma cosi'' mi e'venuto da pensare vista l' atenzione rivolta alla morte di Michael Jackson, come avvenne anche per Freddy Mercury... niente da dire a rispetto del loro operato, pero' noto che magari la morte di personaggi meno chiaccherati, meno ecclatanti a livello di gossip ma altrettanto validi come artisti passi quasi inosservata.
> 
> ...


Sono molto importanti... la cosa fondamentale comunque, a parità di eccellenza artistica, è morire giovani...


----------

